# North Indian River Lagoon Fishing Report



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ah man that's an expensive jousting rod!
I like that pic of the trout release, thanks for the report


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Find that warranty card! Thanks for the write up.


----------

